# Custom Ink discount offer



## TRUST (Jan 24, 2007)

Not sure if I'm posting this question in the correct section; I think Custom Ink is a fulfillment service...

At any rate, my question is concerning the discount mentioned here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/view_custominkoffer.htm

_"Custom Ink is offering $10 OFF your custom screen printing or embroidery orders made through their website."_

Does that discount apply to their 'Digital Print Products' IE: their direct-to-garment printing, or is it for screen printing and embroidery orders only?

Thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Does that discount apply to their 'Digital Print Products' IE: their direct-to-garment printing, or is it for screen printing and embroidery orders only?


As far as I know, it's for any bulk order. I'll ask though.


----------



## TRUST (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks Rodney! I think I'll end up using Custom Ink either way; they have free shipping to Canada and you don't see that very often! Just wanted to know if the discount was applicable.


----------

